# bird #2



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

congrats what gun u using


----------



## turkyturd13 (Jul 19, 2007)

mossberg 835 tactical turkey. using a .675 choke and winchester extended range 3 1/2 with 2 oz of #5.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

congrats nice bird


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

those new mossberg's look sweet and handle even sweeter


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

nice bird


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

congrats! nice bird:wink:


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

congrats man!!!


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

congrats to another great gobbler


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

man do u have any tags left


----------



## turkyturd13 (Jul 19, 2007)

ive got one left,and ive gotta save it for a quota hunt that i got drawn for. i was able to call up a NICE bird for my dad monday though. so its been a good season so far.


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

nice bird man :wink:


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice bird..........and Awesome gun!!!!!


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice i took my first set of doubles with 3 beards one with a 11 inch and other 2 4inches 18lbs 1 inch spurs a jake with 4inch beard 13lbs nub spurs


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

nice bird

but now make it challinging use a BOW... just kidin its still hard with a gun


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

turkyturd13 said:


> ive got one left,and ive gotta save it for a quota hunt that i got drawn for. i was able to call up a NICE bird for my dad monday though. so its been a good season so far.


my season has just started i called one two about 60 yards and he hung up and he was not going to come into my calls and the shemobill and b-molbile


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

hey man i just got back and i called like four times and hear came a tom with about a 12in bird i was pumped up and all the sudden the cows came right out from behind me on are uncles land it made me mad


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

GeT In My BeLlY


----------

